# My First Bomb! Thanks Mike!!!



## WaxingMoon (Aug 13, 2009)

I received my first "Bomb" in the mail today..... Wonderful!!! Thank you so much Mdrumm!!!!!

Neatly packaged with a little humi pillow.... sorry, but I smoked a CAO Brazilia as soon as I took it out of the package, substitued with the Los Blancos NINE... just to make the count right... but, it made the 2nd photo!!!

Thanks again, Mike!!!










Enjoying my CAO Brazilia.... courtesy of Mdrumm!!!


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

very nice!
wtg mike!!


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

Great hit.


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Kool and deserving


----------



## WaxingMoon (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: My First Bomb! Thanks Matt!!!*

I was going to put this picture in of me, smoking that excellent CAO Brazilia...Just finished up a couple of Humi's and it was time for a break! The timing was perfect!

but, the picture didn't take on my original post, and it's to late to edit.... so, here it is... Thanks again, Matt! It was quite enjoyable.... and, I have 5 more to do!!!


----------



## mdrumm (Nov 12, 2009)

you my friend deserve much better than i sent:rockon::rockon::rockon:

my other brother is Mike though, my mom actual raised three fools and they are all my BROTHERS LOL ........ I am Matt


----------



## WaxingMoon (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: My First Bomb! Thanks Matt!!!*

Dang it - I knew that!!! I was talking all day to another friend of mine named Mike... Head's been spinning lately!:eyebrows:



mdrumm said:


> you my friend deserve much better than i sent:rockon::rockon::rockon:
> 
> my other brother is Mike though, my mom actual raised three fools and they are all my BROTHERS LOL ........ I am Matt


----------



## LincolnSmokes (Nov 5, 2009)

A well earned reward. Your work is outstanding!


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

*That is so cool!!!

Beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## ProBe (Jan 8, 2009)

Great hit.


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

Great hit, guys! All of you....Ed, Matt, Mike, your brother Darryl and your other brother Darryl.


----------



## roughrider (Feb 25, 2008)

Congrats Ed.


----------



## Stench (Aug 17, 2009)

First bomb? Damn boys, we gonna have to do something about this...


----------



## BTcigars (Jun 30, 2009)

Congrats on your first bomb! Now get back to work, those beautiful humi's aren't going to make themself's


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Great hit.


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

Nice hit! Those La Paloma VRs are good sticks too


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

Looks good, I am interested in that Nine.


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

Great hit my friend enjoy.


----------

